# Dumas Air Boat



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Yay!
My airboat is finally ready for her maiden voyage.
I can hardly wait for the next nice day and calm seas.
She has a brand new .049 cox , nitro engine with a 6 inch power prop.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That's really cool!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Go get em Tom! Another hobby on my wish list. I love that stuff!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats a nice build Tom.
Looks great


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I have another Dumas airboat kit, and it is twice the size, and the engine is 5 times the size.....2.5cc nitro airplane engine .
I have a vintage cox sanwa transmitter, reciever, and servos for it, and also a brodak 2oz. gas tank.
When I build this one...it is going to be smokin fast








I`m glad you like the little dumas boat.....thanks for the kind comments.
Tom


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Tom, it reminds me this


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh Yeah








I remember...Flipper!
one of my favorite shows as a kid.
I certainly appreciate the nostalgic video








Thanks








Tom


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Yesterday, I ran the airboat for the first time.
The engine performed flawlessly, but just like the flipper video...the rudder servo took a mind of it`s own.
I managed to beach it 500 yds. away, with no damage.
I replaced the defective servo with another.
It sure was fun to run








I am working on another boat which is a nitro hydroplane . A much larger boat, and it will be much faster.
Eventually though...I want to build a real life size air boat that I can ride around the lake on








I am looking for a prop that will go on a 2 stroke snowmobile engine. I already have a 14 ft. flat bottom boat to build off from. I also have an electric start,arctic cat 440 cc engine.
Tom

This site wont let me post a video so i put it uo on my youtube site
1bunnybuster if you care to watch


----------

